# 2021 Projects



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm working on some wooden animals. Thinking of making a primitive ark, but just playing with animals for now. These will all be antiqued eventually. And these will have leather tails. I'm working on a cow right now, and then a tiger. I couldn't find a good pattern suitable for my amateur skills so I just drew some on graph paper. I'm getting more comfortable with the scroll saw.


----------



## chandab (Jan 22, 2021)

Very cute. Nice work. 
Love the little donkey.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 22, 2021)

chandab said:


> Very cute. Nice work.
> Love the little donkey.


Any quilts in the works?


----------



## weeburnsyg (Jan 23, 2021)

These are lovely, did they take you long?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 23, 2021)

weeburnsyg said:


> These are lovely, did they take you long?


Thank you! I do one a day, generally. Finished a cow and working on a tiger. Not sure what to make next.


----------



## chandab (Jan 23, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Any quilts in the works?


I have a twin sized horse theme quilt that needs to be sandwiched and quilted, but waiting on a chance to go to town and use a bigger (pet free) space to lay it out and pin the layers. [Thanks to Covid our usual quilt guild spot is closed, and they had the big tables. But, a friend, graciously offered her sewing space/tables; so just need time to get it done.] 
I have a lap size quilt also waiting for sandwiching and quilting, but should be able to do this one at home.
Working on a mystery quilt for guild. [Tax prep and paperwork interrupted working on it, but I should be able to get going again on it soon.] I have most of my blocks done; just working on the last clue and set of blocks; then we'll get the assembly directions in a couple months. Went a little quicker than it normally would, as due to Covid we were given all the clues in November, instead of just one per meeting; so just need assembly direction (I think in April). Meetings are starting up again in February, as we found a new location with a bigger floor space, so we can more easily socially distance.
I have plans for two more quilts, fabric purchased and pattern picked for one. Once taxes are done, I'll have time to sew again.
I don't have much for pictures, but can share a couple of pics of the horse quilt, just pieces, as it wasn't assembled when I took the pictures. And, a few pictures of the mystery quilt parts.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 23, 2021)

The shading on the blue guild quite sure makes the pattern pop.
Yes, finding a good, clean place to lay things out can be a problem. 
I texted about my flower quilt, which has been with a quilting group since March last year. I was assured I was on the list, but I have no idea on a time line.


----------



## charlottein (Jan 23, 2021)

I am nearly finished with by L-shaped bread box. I have very little pantry space so the counter is always messy looking with bread/snacks/root veggies. Just need a little paint touch up!

Next I finally am going to make some unicorn horns and outfits for the ponies, but that will have to wait a while probably, too much house organizing needs to be done.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 24, 2021)

charlottein said:


> I am nearly finished with by L-shaped bread box. I have very little pantry space so the counter is always messy looking with bread/snacks/root veggies. Just need a little paint touch up!
> 
> Next I finally am going to make some unicorn horns and outfits for the ponies, but that will have to wait a while probably, too much house organizing needs to be done.


That really works and looks great on the countertop! 
I know, the tug o' war between house and horse can be a challenge.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 26, 2021)

More animals. Might redo the cow face. Hope to work on a crocodile today. Learning how to do cut-outs, like the tiger tail, with the scroll saw. And I got a nice cross stitch pattern in the mail yesterday, so I need to get my floss organized for that project.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 31, 2021)

Seven animals finished. My favorite is the donkey, though I think I did the best job cutting out with the armadillo. 
I think I will try making an ark out of an of an old wooden cheese box. Might try making a ewe next.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 1, 2021)

Marsha that looks like a fun project! You are doing a great job!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 6, 2021)

The Ark so far. Having trouble getting painting supplies where I live, so have not finished it. It is an old cheesebox and I plan to paint it a gray wash. I think I will make it a pull toy. Not very happy with the cow, as she is out of proportion, so I may make a new one.


----------



## MerMaeve (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh, I think the cow is cute!


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 6, 2021)

WOW They all look great!!


----------



## chandab (Feb 6, 2021)

I love the whole ark grouping.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2021)

Got the wheels on the ark. My husband had to end up helping me with the axle blocks as I was too scared of the drill press to drill such a long board. Just need to drill a hole in the box, find an appropriate primitive string, and I will have an Ark pull toy. I might end up making more animals. Maybe a porcupine. Something horned, like a deer. I could make the antlers out of wire.


----------



## Flying on boo (Feb 9, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Got the wheels on the ark. My husband had to end up helping me with the axle blocks as I was too scared of the drill press to drill such a long board. Just need to drill a hole in the box, find an appropriate primitive string, and I will have an Ark pull toy. I might end up making more animals. Maybe a porcupine. Something horned, like a deer. I could make the antlers out of wire.


It looks so good!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 9, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## Dragon Hill (Feb 10, 2021)

Your project is coming right along. I love how you painted the wheels. All your animals are wonderful, too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 19, 2021)

Finished a gorilla and now I'm working on a unicorn. Yes, I know the unicorn traditionally didn't go into the ark, but my ark will have a unicorn. I have found some nice images, particularly in art as it is the animal of Scotland. I've tried contacting an artist who works in horsehair jewelry to see if she will make me a tail. Any horsehair workers reading this???? The tail, in lore, is more of a lion's tail rather than a horse. And the unicorn has a beard.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 20, 2021)

My gorilla. I got the unicorn painted and my sister, who is a beader and macramer, is going to help me make a tail. My sister has a white horse to supply the hairs.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 20, 2021)

Marsha ~ Looks so good with them peeking out the door!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 24, 2021)

Here is the unicorn. Remember the old Unicorn Song by the Irish Rovers? The tail is hairs from my sister's white horse. I might make a new tail and make the lion part a little longer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 25, 2021)

We had a "sisters day" yesterday for the unicorn. One sister's horse hairs, another sister's skill, and my painted animal.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Feb 26, 2021)

I love it!


----------



## chandab (Mar 6, 2021)

I finished a small quilt.
Bought a table runner kit and with the way they cut it and packaged it, I had enough fabric for the kit runner (the extra fabric was for the backing, but I used it to make 3 more basic table runners).
So, pictured are the quilt and 4 table runners (the runner on the right is the kit pattern, the other 3 are 10-minute table runners, no batting in them). The runners aren't quite finished yet, the kit runner needs to be layered, quilted and bound; the other three just need the ends tacked.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 7, 2021)

Really like the striking graphic design on the quilt.


----------



## chandab (Mar 7, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Really like the striking graphic design on the quilt.


Thank you. Me, too. I might have to make a bigger one, next time. Nice way to show off larger prints.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 7, 2021)

I bought a pattern for this Noah scene. I worked it on some Irish linen I had, which has rather a primitive feel to it. I did not realize the color choices for the pattern would look so different on my linen. Not good. So, I think I will go ahead and order the fabric suggested in the pattern and work it again. I rather enjoyed it, though I can't count worth a darn anymore and had to tear out parts of it many time


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 11, 2021)

I made my first frame all by myself. I used some old wood from a torn down house--I think it was from a door jamb. It already had a lip (I can't use a router). It's amazing how much length is needed because of the waste at the corners. My husband kindly did not laugh at my effort. But I think I will do better next time. I'm getting more comfortable with the miter saw. 
It suits my primitive decor.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Mar 12, 2021)

I like it. The linen, the wood, even the not quite perfect joints, gives it a beautiful rustic charm. Yes, good job!


----------



## chandab (Mar 26, 2021)

Working on a mystery quilt for quilt guild. Got my individual monthly pieces done a little bit ago, and at the March guild meeting we got the final directions for assembly.. The directions are a bit sparse, but there is a picture, so fairly easy. 
Here's my center block and the first round of blocks that go around it (not sewn together, just laid out for pic).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2021)

chandab said:


> Working on a mystery quilt for quilt guild. Got my individual monthly pieces done a little bit ago, and at the March guild meeting we got the final directions for assembly.. The directions are a bit sparse, but there is a picture, so fairly easy.
> Here's my center block and the first round of blocks that go around it (not sewn together, just laid out for pic).


That reminds me of looking through a kaleidescope. I don't know how you can figure it out!


----------



## chandab (Mar 27, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> That reminds me of looking through a kaleidescope. I don't know how you can figure it out!


The individual blocks don't show much by themselves, but put them in the right order and you have interesting pattern. Shoot, I don't have individual pics of the two blocks that make up the side and corner pieces for the blocks that go around the center block. About the only pic I didn't take while I was making the pieces.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 2, 2021)

I did a counted cross stitch picture. I was hoping to use it for a greeting card, but it turned out too large. So I put it in an apron. Plan to give it to my dil when we see them Easter.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 5, 2021)

My dil and grand daughters really like the apron. I know they will cook up some great dishes wearing it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 3, 2021)

Got a call that my flower quilt is finished. A group of ladies do handquilting. I dropped it off last March, but due to all the covid turmoil, I feel happy that it got quilted at all. I will pick it up on Wednesday. I plan to add more quilting detail to it myself, as their style is very basic.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 3, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Got a call that my flower quilt is finished. A group of ladies do handquilting. I dropped it off last March, but due to all the covid turmoil, I feel happy that it got quilted at all. I will pick it up on Wednesday. I plan to add more quilting detail to it myself, as their style is very basic.


Yay! Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2021)

Needed a project for when I worked at the polls so I got this little kit to embroider a baby blanket. I got all the blocks embroidered and put together. Now must go to a store and get border/backing material. I miss the embroidery for a lap project. But I picked up my big quilt and will be working on adding more stitches to it; the group does minimal hand stitching so I can personalize it by adding more stitches.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 11, 2021)

This is beautiful! I am a big fan of embroidery. My mother taught me to do it at an early age and I've loved it ever since.
Thank you for sharing your work!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 11, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> This is beautiful! I am a big fan of embroidery. My mother taught me to do it at an early age and I've loved it ever since.
> Thank you for sharing your work!


Show some of yours, please.


----------



## Willow Flats (May 12, 2021)

I don't have a single thing to show! I have given everything I've embroidered as gifts over the years. 

I used to do pottery and the same thing. I have only one small pot left. My instructor suggested taking pictures of all your work and now I am kicking myself for not doing that.


----------



## chandab (May 14, 2021)

Very cute, Marsha, love your little quilt.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 28, 2021)

My cousin painted this sea horse watercolor. He signed it right on the edge so I couldn't do a mat. I had a plain cream-color frame made and embellished it a little with paint, then mounted the painting on batik. I think it turned out nicely.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 29, 2021)

Perfect batik print for the painting! It's beautiful.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 11, 2021)

It's July, and time to start planning and preparing for the rest of the year.

Now that it's just myself and the animals, I'll be spending more time on *me* things. I've discovered that I like handcrafts, particularly wreaths are easy for me. I don't care much for the deco mesh type for myself. I'm more into organic materials.

I've a few things stashed away. As I get moved into the house, and get the second bedroom set up as my guest room and work area combo, I hope to be able to share my work here, too.

Marsha, I LOVE the colors and embroidery in that pretty little Bonnets quilt!! Maybe one day, I'll learn to sew too. That's pretty far down my list for the moment though.

One last thing....I need ideas. I'd like to take a bunch of stuff to Benson Mule Days in September. I'm thinking of some wood burned mule motif stuff. Wreaths. Any other ideas?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2021)

Some may remember the flower quilt top I showed last year. A group of older ladies were to handquilt it. They got held up over a year by covid. They called me several weeks ago and said they finished it! It was minimal quilting--just around the larger design--so I have been busy adding more quilting to it. I used the flower fabrics to do the prairie point border. Had to wash it, as I just didn't feel good about leaving it unwashed.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 12, 2021)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> It's July, and time to start planning and preparing for the rest of the year.
> 
> Now that it's just myself and the animals, I'll be spending more time on *me* things. I've discovered that I like handcrafts, particularly wreaths are easy for me. I don't care much for the deco mesh type for myself. I'm more into organic materials.
> 
> ...


I think the pyrography mule motifs would be super. Wreaths are always popular. Maybe you could stencil some mules on muslin to use as neckerchiefs.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 13, 2021)

Thank you for the suggestions Marsha.

My biggest challenges right now are getting motivated and organized. I've let a LOT of just basic work get waaaaay behind on my place the last 2 years. Thankfully, God is answering my prayers, and it's more painful NOT to move around, than it is to move around and do things slowly.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 14, 2021)

Nancy, my mother in law, made hubby the most beautiful airplane quilt.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 14, 2021)

Wow! The border is so complimentary, too. Is he in aviation? (Mine is retired ATC)


----------



## Kelly (Jul 14, 2021)

He sure is, he is a captain on the 737. He also has a private plane and is thinking about getting second one . His dad is a retired cooperate pilot and his mom a private pilot, so it runs in the family. Me?… I’m a retired flight attendant, that’s how we meet


----------



## minihorse (Jul 14, 2021)

@Kelly what type of private plane does he have. And you sound like a high flying family. Fun!


----------



## Kelly (Jul 14, 2021)

A high flying family, Haha!  ♥♥ I love it!

He has a Stinson…




And we are partners in a 310…



Anyone else a “high flying family”?


----------



## betwys1 (Jul 15, 2021)

lost my medical 3 yrs ago, after 50 yrs of flying


----------



## minihorse (Jul 15, 2021)

I love your planes and the two of you are not bad looking either.
I got up to doing cross countries in a Cessna 152 many years ago. But I was learning to fly at a little airport that was in the TCA of Stapleton. That's fine unless you are out and the TCA drops and you cannot get back to airport on visual.

The most recent thing I did was to make curtains for a Cessna 410.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 15, 2021)

Thanks!!

Beautiful plane Angie!! And beautiful curtains!! They match perfectly


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 18, 2021)

I've been playing with rattlesnake skin and buttons. I made one covered button, and then tried the skin on wood. I like the wood better. Talking to the guys who hunt snakes and make things with the skins has been interesting. This is a Western Diamondback "coon tail". It's called a coon tail because the stripes on the tail look like the tail of a raccoon.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 18, 2021)

Those are so cool!! If you need more rattlesnakes, come on down to TX!! We have “Rattlesnake Round Ups” down here


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 18, 2021)

Kelly said:


> Those are so cool!! If you need more rattlesnakes, come on down to TX!! We have “Rattlesnake Round Ups” down here


We have those here also. Guys frequently ask if they can hunt at our plac. But we have no dens.


----------



## minihorse (Jul 19, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I've been playing with rattlesnake skin and buttons. I made one covered button, and then tried the skin on wood. I like the wood better. Talking to the guys who hunt snakes and make things with the skins has been interesting. This is a Western Diamondback "coon tail". It's called a coon tail because the stripes on the tail look like the tail of a raccoon.View attachment 44095



I've never heard of such a thing. How interesting and would look WOW on western type clothing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 3, 2021)

I got some skins from a different hunter. They all seem to have their own method of tanning. I've mounted some on leather as well as wood. It's been fun to work with and learn more about the whole process. That's what hobbies are for, right? Fun and learning!


----------



## betwys1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Interesting topic! Wiki tells me chromium (3) sulphate is the bees knees, though it may be that some are still using oak or hemlock bark for the tannin?


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 14, 2021)

I've sold several of my rattlesnake skin buttons. One buyer said she was sort of freaked out by it and could hardly bear to touch it. But she wanted 3 more! I was a little uneasy at first about working with the skin but I'm more comfortable now. I laid a long piece of discarded skin edge by my husband's work bench to see if I could get a "wow" moment. I think I did, but he won't admit it!


----------



## MerMaeve (Aug 14, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> One buyer said she was sort of freaked out by it and could hardly bear to touch it.


This sounds like me!  I HATE snakes!


----------



## chandab (Aug 22, 2021)

Still working on a quilt, figuring out the quilting for it with some panel placemats.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 23, 2021)

chandab said:


> Still working on a quilt, figuring out the quilting for it with some panel placemats.


It will be beautiful.


----------



## chandab (Aug 24, 2021)

Thank you. Can't remember, but think it's ok to say, most of the items I make, if not already planned for someone in particular are available. The horse placemats will be available when completed. I will have at least two sets of four available in the winter scene. They are big, if I recall correctly, they are about 16x23".


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 24, 2021)

I decided to try my hand at foam craving.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 30, 2021)

That foam carving is amazing. I know how hard it is to cut foam.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 30, 2021)

Thank you, Marsha. I used a hot wire tool. When I get the hang of it better, I think it will be a lot of fun. I have access to free foam from where I work. I just have to be careful not to bring home too much...


----------



## chandab (Sep 9, 2021)

Needs to be washed to remove the quilting marks and bury the thread tails, but otherwise the twin size horse quilt is finished.
And, then the Mystery Quilt for guild is almost done, started quilting it today, got the center quilted, still have quite a bit to do, hope I can finish it before Monday's guild meeting, when it's due.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 10, 2021)

chandab said:


> Needs to be washed to remove the quilting marks and bury the thread tails, but otherwise the twin size horse quilt is finished.
> And, then the Mystery Quilt for guild is almost done, started quilting it today, got the center quilted, still have quite a bit to do, hope I can finish it before Monday's guild meeting, when it's due.


The geometry of that mystery quilt boggles my mind! Love seeing your quilts!


----------



## chandab (Sep 10, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> The geometry of that mystery quilt boggles my mind! Love seeing your quilts!


Thank you.
I'm surprised how well it turned out, some of the gals have commented they don't like their color placement on their quilts. since it's a mystery quilt, we really didn't know what we were getting into when we started. I really like the inner portion, but the out two pieced borders are boring.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Sep 10, 2021)

RahRah SC said:


> I found the book on thriftbooks.com. My granddaughter and I will start these on Bubbles and Lilo as soon as the book arrives. What fun!
> Thank you for the inspiration!





chandab said:


> Since it's a mystery quilt, we really didn't know what we were getting into when we started. I really like the inner portion, but the out two pieced borders are boring.


They're both lovely, however....if you get bored with that Mystery Quilt, you just let me know. It will go PERFECTLY in my rustic house that I've finally moved into.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 10, 2021)

I ❤ the horse quilt, that is beautiful!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 11, 2021)

We recently went on a 1700+ mile trip of nostalgia for me. I'm putting together a journal of the trip. My goodness, it's hard work! A huge disappoint are the wild flowers I collected on the way. I pressed them under floor mats, inside books, whatever I could find to work. They dried so beautifully! I put them in the laminater, and put too many in one sheet. Catastrophe. One was caught inside the machine and ruined. The sheet came out wrinkled. I can save them, but they are not pretty like I wanted. And I wish I had bought newspapers on the way. 
So far I have most of my notes typed up, and photos ready. Now I need to assemble. Huge creative endeavor!


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 11, 2021)

Sorry about your flowers! Are you going to cut around them so they aren't on a sheet but indivudual pieces?
Will be a nice keepsake when you are done.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 11, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Sorry about your flowers! Are you going to cut around them so they aren't on a sheet but indivudual pieces?
> Will be a nice keepsake when you are done.


Yes i am cutting around the flowers but they are not perfect. When i get it finished i will take it to my mom in the nursing home to look at. I started out with a bound journal but there was no way that would work. So i am using a mini binder and plastic sleeve pages.


----------



## chandab (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver City Heritage Farmstead said:


> They're both lovely, however....if you get bored with that Mystery Quilt, you just let me know. It will go PERFECTLY in my rustic house that I've finally moved into.


We can talk, most are available, if not gifting (next project is my niece's grad gift). Still hoping to finish the Mystery Quilt in time for quilt guild on Monday, we had a hay run today, and of course it rained (hardly had any rain all summer, and it rains when we have to go get hay). When we got home, I did another round of quilting; which is all pretty simple, I don't do any thing fancy, so most of my quilts just show case the piecing pattern and fabric, not the quilting.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 20, 2021)

I left this little pinkeep cross stitch project for several weeks. Lots of Life in between. I got it out yesterday and finished the gold stars. I had my fabric chosen and measured to sew it up. Washed it, ironed it--but something wasn't quite right. Oh, duh! Missing a flag!
Luckily, I had not cut the linen, so I can still get the flag cross stitched on. That's what I get for waiting to finish it and having more birthdays..
I'm glad I noticed it before I sewed it all together!


----------



## Willow Flats (Sep 20, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I left this little pinkeep cross stitch project for several weeks. Lots of Life in between. I got it out yesterday and finished the gold stars. I had my fabric chosen and measured to sew it up. Washed it, ironed it--but something wasn't quite right. Oh, duh! Missing a flag!
> Luckily, I had not cut the linen, so I can still get the flag cross stitched on. That's what I get for waiting to finish it and having more birthdays..View attachment 44590
> I'm glad I noticed it before I sewed it all together!


I looked at the photo first and thought how nice it looked. I didn't even notice! Good catch and nice work!


----------



## ServiceMini (Sep 26, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I left this little pinkeep cross stitch project for several weeks. Lots of Life in between. I got it out yesterday and finished the gold stars. I had my fabric chosen and measured to sew it up. Washed it, ironed it--but something wasn't quite right. Oh, duh! Missing a flag!
> Luckily, I had not cut the linen, so I can still get the flag cross stitched on. That's what I get for waiting to finish it and having more birthdays..View attachment 44590
> I'm glad I noticed it before I sewed it all together!




Woah!! That is _stunning! _Amazing job


----------



## chandab (Oct 4, 2021)

Something non-quilted...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 4, 2021)

chandab said:


> Something non-quilted...


Perfect for the season!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 12, 2021)

We have been working on an old family desk. Passed around in the family and a little worse for wear. Some bubbles in the veneer and a piece of the molding missing. Luckily all the veneer was still there. We repaired the bubbles--each one took 24 hours to do. Husband had a piece of red oak and routered a piece of trim to match, and we managed to stain it to match. Missing backplates to several knobs, so I found some comparable ones. I think it turned out nice. I'm using it in my sewing room now.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Oct 12, 2021)

Very nice work! It's beautiful!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 6, 2021)

I haven't been sewing much. I've been cross stitching again. But yesterday I decided to make a turkey. It is a pattern from Stacy Mead. I've made it a couple of times before. This time, for the feathers I used a tiedyed fabric, instead of painting the fabric. 
Also, my embroidered quilt top was ready! The lady whom I asked to border it was inspired. I'm meeting the long arm quilter today to pick a pattern, so it should be ready for a grand daughter by Christmas. I'll Show& Tell then.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 6, 2021)

Well, he's quite the character! I also love the primitive hatchet on the wall behind him. Perhaps he's caught a glimpse of it, LOL. And is that antique barbed wire on the table behind him? Cool!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 6, 2021)

And our annual Women's Friendship dinner was this week. That takes more preparation than one would think! I had ordered flowers for my arrangement two weeks ahead. When I went to get them that morning, the florist had nothing for me! The idea I had in my head for my centerpiece wouldn't work. I had to rethink it. I picked out some flowers I thought would work. Living far from town, it isn't easy to just dash home and get a different container, or scavenge the flower bed for anything not ravaged by the recent wind.
My theme was "the best mirror is an old friend". I thought it would be easy to find an interesting mirror to use for the centerpiece--not! I ended up using a tray I had with a mirror fitted into it. I found some darling Kraft boxes for the favor and made cookies. My cookies turned out too large and they made stains on the boxes. So I had to use fewer and wrap them in cellophane first. Good thing I ordered extra Kraft boxes. 
Anyway, it was a lovely event, as always. The table I sat at had an elaborate Christmas theme and was beautiful. (Didn't take my phone in, so I didn't get a picture of it) 
And I received several compliments on my table, even though it did not turn out as I envisioned it.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 6, 2021)

Wow! You are so creative Marsha!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Nov 6, 2021)

Very nice. super cute.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 6, 2021)

Love it! I think that fabric is Batik.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 6, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> Love it! I think that fabric is Batik.


The tablecloth? It is handmade lace and linen. It is a family piece.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 6, 2021)

Dragon Hill said:


> Well, he's quite the character! I also love the primitive hatchet on the wall behind him. Perhaps he's caught a glimpse of it, LOL. And is that antique barbed wire on the table behind him? Cool!


Old tomahawk. I never thought of that! Ha! And yes, that's barbed wire. It's on the wood stove--haven't fired it up yet this fall. I leave the barbed wire on the stove. And if I get rusty pieces, the heat from the stove helps to clean the wire.
My sister wants him, so that's good.


----------



## Willow Flats (Nov 6, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> The tablecloth? It is handmade lace and linen. It is a family piece.


No, was talking about the feathers on the turkey. I didn't see your next post til now.


----------



## minihorse (Nov 11, 2021)

Thank you all for sharing. Nice work.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 30, 2021)

The embroidered quilt completed. I had it machine quilted with a butterfly design and I think it turned out perfectly for a granddaughter. It is backed with lavender minky fabric. 
Finished the binding this morning.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Nov 30, 2021)

Wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## MerMaeve (Nov 30, 2021)

That is a beautiful work of art, Marsha!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 6, 2021)

Just gorgeous!! Wish I was that talented!!!


----------



## chandab (Dec 6, 2021)

pile of small projects done. 12 winter scene placemats, completed. [Available]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 15, 2021)

Someone gave me a whole pile of vintage Aunt Martha's iron on patterns. I picked out the mushroom pattern to work on. This will be a pot holder, and I plan to use a little larger design for an apron. This is worked on linen, but I'll use muslin for the apron. I'm enjoying the project. Listening to Christmas music or seasonal talks--so relaxing at this time.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 15, 2021)

That was a score! I bought embroidery supplies to give to my granddaughter for one of her Christmas gifts and she will be here for a couple of days so hoping she likes it so I can teach her the stitches. She is 9.


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 16, 2021)

Beautiful work everyone! I use to really enjoy working embroidery, and remember the Aunt Marsha patterns but never created things like you do, Marsha!

A great Christmas gift for your granddaughter Willow Flats, a new skill and time with you!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 16, 2021)

Willow Flats said:


> That was a score! I bought embroidery supplies to give to my granddaughter for one of her Christmas gifts and she will be here for a couple of days so hoping she likes it so I can teach her the stitches. She is 9.


Mine was here last December for a few days and we did embroidery. I asked her recently about it, and she had forgotten the stitches and had not finished it. It was just back stitch. Maybe we'll get a chance to review soon.
Garden club is having a cookie exchange today. I made gingerbread cookie ornaments. Of course, I had to make some buttons. And there are horses in there too!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 16, 2021)

The transfer I got has mostly back stitch and some satin stitch. There are a few french knots and split stitches. Probably have to do the french knots for her, and save that lesson for down the road.

Love the button cookie ornaments!


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 17, 2021)

I bet your house smelled wonderful. Adore those buttons!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 28, 2021)

Finished the embroidery and working on getting the apron together. I got the vintage mushroom fabric on Etsy. It is the back so the apron is reversible. The smaller design will be a pot holder.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 30, 2021)

chandab said:


> pile of small projects done. 12 winter scene placemats, completed. [Available]


Any late-year quilt projects on your work table?


----------



## chandab (Dec 31, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Any late-year quilt projects on your work table?


Working on a lap quilt, and my niece's graduation gift. Haven't been sewing much lately, as I've been busy.


----------

